# Texas Rig Anchors



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have texas rig decoy anchor system for sale or trade. They are 48" 10 and 12oz weights. Awesome way to save time. Let me know if your interested 


Open to trades

Thanks


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

How many and how much?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Scotty..why u changing ur rigs buddy?


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

goose commander said:


> Scotty..why u changing ur rigs buddy?


I switch my floaters over to these so I can save a lot of time. It really makes a difference in setting up and picking up. Now I have more than I need so just looking to get rid of some. The more I start going through my hunting stuff the more I find that I dont really use.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Does a texas rig work over deeper water? The water where our decoys usually are is anywhere from like 3 to 12 feet deep. We just toss each one individually with unrolling weights but it would be nice to have a pickup that doesn't last over an hour every time.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

buckeye the texas rig would be tough at 12' thats a long way down. you could make a 5-6' rigs then build yourself an accessory line to put on when you need more line. we build all our own texas rigs and do the same thing with the weights. we run 4-5 oncers but have 6-8 addional ones we clip on when were in quicker moving water. when we hu If you need help with this nt lake St. clair we run 100+ dekes on individual lines and can be picked up in 20-30 minutes ins in how you wrap the lines. If you would like a couple tips PM me happy to help...john


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

BuckeyeHunter, Goose is right 12' of water it would be tough to do a true texas rig. Although with the 12oz weights that I have you could do what Goose is talking about and almost long line them. 
These are ideal for shallower water. You will be amazed how fast you can pick up and put out your decoys.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have 31 anchors all 48" lines 6oz weights... $40


----------

